# BMW Motorrad Rider’s Equipment – 2015 Collection



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

State-of-the-art products that have stood the test of time and remain as popular as ever , in-house developments of which our engineers and designers are rightly proud, a Ride collection that offers our bikers perfect protection, Style collections with the power to thrill our brand enthusiasts:

BMW Motorrad awaits the new 2015 season with joyful anticipation.



Heading the field is the *GS helmet*, a pure-bred enduro helmet with safety features also found in the professional sphere. Matching it are the *GS endure goggles*, which are perfectly tailored to the outstanding ventilation system of the GS helmet.

This time round, however, the main focus of the *BMW Motorrad Rider's Equipment* range for the upcoming season are the suits. The bandwidth of the collection stretches from summery biking gear for urban riding to high-end material designed as a dependable partner all the way to the limit.

The *TourShell suit* is an all-rounder for every season of the year, making it highly popular among riders of either gender. This year the latest-generation NP2 protectors are also on board. In pole position with its seamless professional safety package is the *DoubleR suit*, which BMW Motorrad is fielding as the ambassador of its sporting brand credentials. The *Venting suit*, made of a summery textile in denim look, is thoroughly persuasive, while the waterproof *CoverAll suit* fully lives up to its name: it can be worn over a complete business outfit on the office commute. And here's what our male and female bikers alike asked for: we are offering, with immediate effect, the classy *GS Dry suit* in an identical colour combination for him and her. Over in the luxury touring class, meanwhile, the *Atlantis suit* - made using strictly sustainable methods - continues to set the tone.



Sports-minded riders won't ever want to take off their *DoubleR boots* again - except perhaps for a quick trip into town, where the relaxed *RIDE sneaker* is a real show-stealer. For those who like their entire kit in racing quality, there's also the *DoubleR glove*. And like the suit of the same name, the *Atlantis glove* delivers sheer luxury.

Three entirely different jackets have a smart concept in common: to lend each leisure outfit a strong presence while remaining an out-and-out biker's jacket. The *Club leather jacket* is feisty-casual, while the *DoubleR and Race jackets* represent BMW Motorrad's sporty side. The new cargo-look *Rider trousers* can be combined with all the jackets in the collection.

Bikers can also look forward to first-class functional clothing from the 2015 BMW Motorrad Rider Equipment range. *Functional undergarments*, as well as the *Summer and Thermo functional socks*, provide excellent ventilation, are perfectly tailored to the requirements of motorcyclists and finished to the highest quality. If required, the two-piece *PCM suit* featuring Phase Change Material can be worn over these garments - but under the actual biker's suit - to ensure a perfect body climate even in inclement weather. With their small pack size and light weight, the two-piece *Rainlock suit* and the *ProRain oversuit* are useful assets to keep stowed away on board. If it comes to the worst, these are absolutely dependable bad-
weather companions.



High-quality luggage, perfectly tailored to BMW motorcycles: the *Function backpack* worn on the body is a marvel of space and ergonomics, and can be quickly turned into a motorcycle bag, while the *Softbag*, available in two sizes, offers uncomplicated stowage space at the rear. A classic in a new guise, meanwhile, will be returning for duty in the 2015 season: boasting a new design and color but preserving its laidback appeal, the robust *Luggage roll* is suited to practically any BMW motorcycle.

In customary mode, the Style collections offer cool-look, premium styles and upmarket accessories for all fans of the BMW Motorrad brand. The sporty, functional collection *BMW Motorrad Dynamic Style* and the iconic, laidback *BMW Motorrad Roadster Style* collection are sure to set pulses racing.


----------

